# Wish I'd...



## HettWhen (Sep 30, 2012)

I would love to hear from people who have already made the move from the US to NZ...

In particular *what do you wish you knew or did before coming to NZ*. 

Better put, *What advice do you have for someone in the planning stage that you wish someone had told you before you moved to NZ.*


Thanks ^_^ Short sentences are welcome, no need to bloviate.


*We are a family of 4
40, 40, 10 & 8
I.T., R/N, kid(boy), kid(girl)
American, Kiwi, Texan, Texan
Residence visa (family) based on Kiwi wifes NZ citizenship*


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi we just made the move in July this year. 
Buy clothes and make up. Furniture quite expensive, a couch can cost 2 to 4thousand.
Ditch your US phone plans, Telcomm is great.
Be prepared to cover all your expenses for a month, you have to get a tax # (IRD )
Your US credit does not count, you start anew here. Credit hard to establish until you get residency.
Keep a US bank account
Enjoy New Zealand ..we wish we'd moved years ago.
Any questions let us know


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Having just spent the last 3 months in America, I can tell you there is a big difference in most items.
Bring manchester items sheets, towels etc Costco sell better quality for less.
Clothes especially if you stock up at Ross & Burlington before you come. 
Electrical appliances are much dearer here & unfortunately your US items will not work here. 
Computers are dearer in NZ I bought a 1GB notebook in NZ for the same price as Costco were selling the same 4GB notebook.
If you are bringing a container of furniture you can add in any of your favourite tinned, bottled food items (stock up on the specials)


----------



## mia5 (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi jsharbuck, 
We hope to move next year , have you any advice what to bring with us . We can't make our mind up if to bring our furniture and pay to transport it or to buy new when we arrive with the transport money we have saved . We visited new Zealand last year and loved it but its still a really big thing to do to move the family to the other side of the world . Have you all settled and did it take long ? X


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

It depends if you are planning on staying. We paid $8,500 for a shipping container 20 ft- 915 cubic ft from Philadelphia. We also bought insurance. In researching I found many companies that charged by weight but the standard is for the container by size only. This included door to door packing and delivery. We also took a good hard look what we needed and ended giving up half our stuff. Furniture wise figure about 5 to 7 thousand for a living room set (couch chairs coffee tables and lamps. Bedroom sets are equally as expensive. We figured that we saved $$ by shipping. We do regret not shipping the sofa as that alone will cost us 2 to 4K.


----------



## mia5 (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks for info , we do hope to stay long term , but I think we are going to stay min 2/3 years and see how we settle . I think we have got to go through all our things and decide what to bring . We have been told by the removals that they can store our things here in the UK and travel to new Zealand ourselves and send for our things at a later date .


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

mia5 said:


> Thanks for info , we do hope to stay long term , but I think we are going to stay min 2/3 years and see how we settle . I think we have got to go through all our things and decide what to bring . We have been told by the removals that they can store our things here in the UK and travel to new Zealand ourselves and send for our things at a later date .


Take a look at wwww.trademe.co.nz for replacement items, you can get some good bargains.


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

It helps that you've been over to visit. As a kid my family lived all over the world and it has really helped make me a better person. We are awaiting our furniture and looking for a house to rent. We found a fully furnished town home and that has taken a lot of stress off us. We don't regret the move, love it here and would feel hard pressed to leave. What area are y'all looking at?


----------



## mia5 (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi , we would like to stay in Tauranga, we stayed their the longest and really liked it , but everywhere in New Zealand is nice .


----------



## MrsRose (May 23, 2012)

jsharbuck said:


> Hi we just made the move in July this year.
> Buy clothes and make up. Furniture quite expensive, a couch can cost 2 to 4thousand.
> Ditch your US phone plans, Telcomm is great.
> Be prepared to cover all your expenses for a month, you have to get a tax # (IRD )
> ...


Just curious...why do you recommend keeping a US bank account?


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

MrsRose said:


> Just curious...why do you recommend keeping a US bank account?


I certainly keep a UK bank account open. There are times when it is necessary to pay cash from your home land in to a bank account - and it's much easier if it's in the same currency. 
We then bring it across to NZ using a company like Currency Online - Foreign Currency Exchange, Money Transfers, International Payments


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

Sorry about not answering sooner. On why to keep US bank acct . I found out that it is a lot easier to pay US bills like allotments or credit crds by transferring $$$ monthly. Could not get VISA to accept payments from Kiwi bank.


----------

